# Vote for Favorite Character



## AltitoneST1987 (Dec 13, 2020)

Just a quick poll to see which character out of these 5 is your favorite. (If a poll doesn't show up, apologies --- I'm having trouble setting them up. Just comment with the name of the character.)


----------

